# IVF on NHS but have donor



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi, 

This will probably be moved as I am unsure where to post it so feel free. Not that I have say so!  

Just curious about how the NHS works for IVF. I am currently having doc find out if funding is available for me for IVF in my area. I will need an egg donor and have a friend that has offered. If she is able to donate will I still have to wait a long time to have the treatment on NHS or does it vary from county to county?

thanks


----------



## Lele (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi GuitarAngel,

I think waiting lists variy, they depend on how many people that particular Unit has at the time and how many staff members. 

In our Unit all people considering treatment with donor have to see the counsellor and sit out a while (6 months when I applied) unless you have proof (a GP letter or something) to show that you have considered this for quite some time. I don't know if this applies in other NHS Units as well. I have no idea if the Donor also needs assessment but it seems reasonable to think she does...

Good luck!!!


Lele


----------

